# water cooling help



## Inu1990x (Jan 27, 2015)

can some one help me pick good parts with having fan controller that i can choose high fans noise to silence idle or watching shows? 

I want to buy a high quality water cooling kit and have a gpu cooler too not many have a gpu block on kit?

any good water cooling kit high quality?

micro center will staff help me with tubing and fitting and compression size of any kind?

computer case fans
Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Case Fan 
Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Premium Quiet Quality Fan with Round Frame, AAO Technology 
Phobya 120mm x 25mm Nano-2G 1500rpm PWM Fan


can i add any controller fan for water cooling?
Sentry LXE External Touch Screen Fan Controller
Sentry LX Dual 5.25" LCD Fan Controller
Sentry 3 5.4" Touch Screen Fan Controller
Sentry Mix 2
DEEPCOOL ROCKMAN(PWM) Fan Control Panel 3.5" Bay 4 Channel Fan Controller 

distil water vs coolant is there a big differences?


Corsair Vengeance Series Military Green C70 Mid Tower Computer Case

Operating System
Windows 8.1 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.00GHz 118 Â°F
Haswell 22nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 899MHz (9-10-9-27)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI HERO (SOCKET 1150) 83 Â°F
Graphics
G236HL (1920x1080@60Hz)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (MSI) 101 Â°F maybe upgrading to nvidia gtx 980
Storage
931GB Western Digital WDC WD1003FZEX-00MK2A0 (SATA) 97 Â°F
232GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB (SSD) 94 Â°F
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSB0
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## Jeroscope (Jan 28, 2015)

First off, water cooling isn't the correct term, as water isn't the best liquid that will keep your system cool. Liquid cooling is what you're looking for. As for what system to get, sorry. Can't help you. I have very little experience in setting up liquid cooling. But I'd be willing to give it a shot some day.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 28, 2015)

You aren't planning to use the fan controller to control the fans on the liquid cooling setup... Are you?  Because that would be a TERRIBLE idea. The computer should always be in charge of it's own CPU cooling fan speed to ensure it doesn't under cool when it should have and have the CPU force itself to shut down in response to this.


----------



## Rydenan (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay, a few things:
1. You're correct in saying "water cooling". You will absolutely be wanting to use water as your coolant, because water's thermal conductivity is around 0.6, or 6x higher than most other common liquids (such as oils, alcohols, and other hydrocarbons) and over 20x higher than air. This unusually high thermal conductivity is the sole reason why water cooling is a worthwhile way to cool your PC. Now, there are usually things you'll want to add to the water (you don't want to use straight distilled water!), such as biocide (to prevent microbial growth), a corrosion inhibitor (if your loop uses multiple metals), and a surfactant (to prevent little bubbles from forming on inside surfaces). You can buy pre-mixed solutions that include all of these things from sites like Frozencpu.com (these are what's generally referred to as 'coolant'), which is usually the best and easiest way to go, lest you're a die-hard purist.
2. Fan controller - Assuming your motherboard is somewhat new (and I would imagine it should be; why bother watercooling an outdated PC?), your best bet is to use the motherboard's built-in fan headers for you fans. This will allow the computer to automatically adjust the fan speeds based on the CPU temperature (which, in a watercooling loop, is generally the temperature of every component and the whole loop). And you can use your motherboard manufacturer's control software to adjust the fan speeds and curves yourself if you want.
3. 'Kits' - There are two types of kits out there: the pre-assembled, bolt-on-and-go loops and the DIY full loop starter kits. The all-in-one pre-assembled kits are generally intended to never be opened, and simply cool the CPU. You don't have to worry about coolant or fittings or anything, really. However, as I mentioned, these are CPU-only, and they provide lackluster performance in my experience (for water cooling, that is). A DIY kit will allow you to cool more components, such as a CPU and GPU in the same loop, however, you must put it together yourself. Luckily, there are countless tutorials on the internets for this.
There is also one notable exception to these two categories, the Swiftech h220. This is a pre-built loop that is designed to be expandable. That is, you can take it apart and add a GPU block to the loop. However, once you do this, you're losing most of the benefits of the closed-loop product since you have to worry about all the things you'd normally have to worry about when building your own custom loop.

If you decide to build your own loop, you can go to Frozencpu.com and make a wish list of the parts you think you want, then post the link here and I can look it over for you.
Cheers!


----------



## DMAN14 (Feb 5, 2015)

Im not an expert on liquid cooling however if you do go that way, make sure to get something that has a warranty that will cover leaking systems that fry your computer. Its rare but I had a friend have it happen, luckily it was fully covered :3


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 5, 2015)

You could always do this dude 
http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php


----------



## deillos (May 8, 2015)

I have mixed a 120mm 255cfm fan, a 120mm radiator, a submersible mini pump, and a liquid cooling vest http://images.defensetech.org/images/Natick-liquid cooled vests.jpg (all of which i have bought on ebay.) and I will be putting it to the test at MFM this year


----------

